# Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch



## mhosang (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,
wir fahren jetzt seit jahren immer gegen Herbst nach Heiligenhafen zum Hochseeangeln. Die Fänge haben wirklich stark nachgelassen und so langsam kennt man jede Strömung dort  Deshalb würden wir gerne eine kleine Tour in ein anderes gebiet machen. Jetzt die Frage: Wo kann man Anfang April gut viele Dorsche angeln (müssen nicht riesig sein  ). Und natürlich der Preis für 2-3 tagestour sollte nicht unbedingt mehr als 300Euro kosten!
Habt ihr Ideen, Erfahrungen,Fangberichte zu meiner Frage??
Langeland,Dänemark,Norwegen etc? Was passt auf meine beschreibung? Vielleicht habt ihr ja sogar konkrete Reisen die ihr mir empfehlen könnt!!
Würde mich sehr freuen!!
PETRI HEIL


----------



## marv3108 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

ich kann dir nur reederei lüdke auf fehmarn empfehlen. entwerder 3 tagestour mit ms kehrheim (ca. 300-350 €) oder die ms silverland als tagesausfahrt mit übernachtung in eigenen appartments direkt am schiff. kosten inkl. endreinigung 52,00 € pro person/tag.

viel fangen ist relativ. ne garantie gibt dir keiner. hab auch schon 30 stück und am anderen tag 5 stück. wenn sie nicht beissen wollen, dann wollen sie nicht. 

kann nur eins sagen, ich war immer zufrieden und hat immer spass gemacht. #6

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen?!


----------



## Chrissi9776 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Hallo,

wir machen zum Beispiel eine drei Tagestour mit der MS Seho von Heiligenhafen vom 09.04.-11.04.08 wäre das nix für Euch?
Kostenpunkt sind 210 Euro inkl. Verpflegung und laut Homepage der Reederei sind auch noch Plätze frei.

www.ms-seho.de

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## mhosang (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

vielen dank schon mal für die antworten! werde es mir durch den kopf gehen lassen! =)


----------



## rahnschote (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

http://www.angelreise.de/
stehen zwar keine preise aber ich denke mal mit 300Euronen ,kommt ihr hin...


----------



## Lary (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*



mhosang schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,
> wir fahren jetzt seit jahren immer gegen Herbst nach Heiligenhafen zum Hochseeangeln. Die Fänge haben wirklich stark nachgelassen und so langsam kennt man jede Strömung dort  Deshalb würden wir gerne eine kleine Tour in ein anderes gebiet machen. Jetzt die Frage: Wo kann man Anfang April gut viele Dorsche angeln (müssen nicht riesig sein  ). Und natürlich der Preis für 2-3 tagestour sollte nicht unbedingt mehr als 300Euro kosten!
> Habt ihr Ideen, Erfahrungen,Fangberichte zu meiner Frage??
> Langeland,Dänemark,Norwegen etc? Was passt auf meine beschreibung? Vielleicht habt ihr ja sogar konkrete Reisen die ihr mir empfehlen könnt!!
> ...



Hallo mhosang,|wavey:

schau Dir das mal an !!

edit; Hallo leider war dieses Posting die reine Werbung für das eigene Geschäft und das ist nicht zulässig. Bitte telefoniert miteinander oder wechselt ein paar Mails. So konnte ich das jedenfalls nicht stehen lassen.
Sorry und Gruß M-S


----------



## hanki68 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Hallo, fahr doch am besten jetzt im März nach Heiligenhafen! Es ist der beste Monat für Dorsch, zumindest vom Kutter aus. Gruß aus Lüneburg.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*



hanki68 schrieb:


> Hallo, fahr doch am besten jetzt im März nach Heiligenhafen! Es ist der beste Monat für Dorsch, zumindest vom Kutter aus. Gruß aus Lüneburg.


 

 ???|rolleyes???
Wer hat dir das denn erzählt???

Im flachen sind so gut wie keine Fische und im Tiefen sind die Laichdorsche...
Sieht mir ein wenig nach Stunkmachen aus, sorry... #d


----------



## Norbi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*



hanki68 schrieb:


> Hallo, fahr doch am besten jetzt im März nach Heiligenhafen! Es ist der beste Monat für Dorsch, zumindest vom Kutter aus. Gruß aus Lüneburg.



Schwachsinn


----------



## offense80 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*



hanki68 schrieb:


> Hallo, fahr doch am besten jetzt im März nach Heiligenhafen! Es ist der beste Monat für Dorsch, zumindest vom Kutter aus. Gruß aus Lüneburg.




WOW......der ERSTE Beitrag und dann gleich so einer! Da hat aber jemand voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten #q#q#q


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

der, dem er die Empfehlung gibt , ist zwischenzeitlich vermutlich mehrfach gefahren:q
Gruß A.


----------



## offense80 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Das möchte ich jetzt aber nicht hoffen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

doch sicher, der Trööt ist aus dem Jahre 2008


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Ja, natürlich...
Ist aber trtzdem Bullshit was der "Neue" hier schrieb...
WENN er um diese Zeit an der Küste unterwegs wäre wüsste er es besser.... :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

stimmt auch


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

siehst du :q

dachte schon ich müsste mir Cola, Chips und Popkorn holen wegen ner LD Diskussion aber es geht ja recht gesittet, liegt wohl daran da "es" ein sehr alter hut ist!!


Greetz#h

Mirco


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

ha ha, brauchste sowas ?
dafür gibt es nen extra Tröööt


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Quasie n Cola & Chips Trööt, cool :q

So, muss auf die Couch |wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

mit Cola und chips ?
ich gönne mir ein Glas Wein


----------



## fischingsesè (2. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Schützt Free-Dorschy im März, dann sind nächstes Jahre noch n paar da...


----------



## keilerkopf (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Moin, moin,
kurze Frage zu dem Thema:
Will an sich mit ein paar Kumpels Mitte/Ende März mal hoch und ein paar Dorsche fangen (Wollen wohl ab Kiel fahren).
Fische beim Laichgeschäft zu beangeln kommt für mich aber im Süß- und Salzwasser nicht wirklich in Frage.

Diese unschönen Bilder von getöteten Laichdorschen entspringen ja meist dem Februar.
Daher folgende Fragen: 
1. Ist zu der Jahreszeit noch damit zu rechnen, daß der Kutter gezielt die Laichgründe anfährt? Oder ist das Laichgeschäft zum Großteil dann schon erledigt?
2. Lohnt sich das Fischen auf die "Normaldorsche" in der Zeit nicht, weil es praktisch keine Plätze gibt, wo sich die Fische konzentrieren?

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## zanderman111 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Hmm, ich denke mal, daß die meisten Dorsche aufgrund der Temperaturen Ende März abgelaicht haben. Ausreisser könnten aber dennoch dabei sein. Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, dann melde Dich/Euch auf der Blauort in Laboe an. Egbert (Kätn) fährt nicht die Laichgebiete an...Eggi ist immer sehr sehr bemüht die Angler zufrieden zu stellen. Eine Fanggarantie wird Dir niemand geben. Aber nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen bist Du bei ihm sehr sehr gut aufgehoben..

Gruß Kay


----------



## Astarod (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich denke mal, daß die meisten Dorsche aufgrund der Temperaturen Ende März abgelaicht haben. Ausreisser könnten aber dennoch dabei sein. Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, dann melde Dich/Euch auf der Blauort in Laboe an. Egbert (Kätn) fährt nicht die Laichgebiete an...Eggi ist immer sehr sehr bemüht die Angler zufrieden zu stellen. Eine Fanggarantie wird Dir niemand geben. Aber nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen bist Du bei ihm sehr sehr gut aufgehoben..
> 
> Gruß Kay


 
Genau bei der Blauort gibts keine LDs...


----------



## Norbi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*



hanki68 schrieb:


> Hallo, fahr doch am besten jetzt im März nach Heiligenhafen! Es ist der beste Monat für Dorsch, zumindest vom Kutter aus. Gruß aus Lüneburg.



Das es der beste Monat ist für Dorsch|bigeyes|bigeyes
das verwechselst Du mit Euren Heidschnuckenrennen
@All nicht noch ein LD Trööt#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

nun, er fragt ja nur, ob die Dorsche bis Ende März abgelaicht haben.

ich denke eher, dass sich die Laichzeit durch die aktuellen kalten Temperaturen in die Länge zieht.
Genauer mit mehr Erfahrungswerten können das evtl. die Jungs von der Küste besser beurteilen


----------



## Norbi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

@Brillendorsch,nach meinen Erfahrungwerten wird es noch bis
ca. mitte April werden bis die Dorsche durch sind#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

@Norbi,
das denke ich auch, es sei denn, die Wassertemperaturen steigen jetzt schnell auf mehrere +Grade an, womit aber kaum zu rechnen ist


----------



## zanderman111 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Und nun nochmal:

Die Frage lautete, ein Kutter der nicht in die Laichplätze fährt. Und das macht die Blauort nicht. Und da ihr die Zusammenhänge wohl eher nicht kennt, wie das Foto zu stande gekommen ist, ist es ein super Beitrag...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

@Zander,
wieso sprichst Du von "Ihr"  ?
niemand ist auf das Foto eingegangen.


----------



## zanderman111 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

sorry Dorschi.. hast Recht...ich meine damit den aus Boizenburg..


----------



## Astarod (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Ich will auch keine weitere LD Debatte,aber wenn man liest das die Blauort solche Plätze nicht anfährt und dann solche Fotos zustande kommen ist es schwer zu glauben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

zumindest tut sich mit dem Foto ein Verdacht auf.
wie auch immer, die Frage, ob die Dorsche Ende März noch laichen ist ja beantwortet.


----------



## keilerkopf (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

Holdrio,
besten Dank für die Infos soweit.
Zusamengefasst:
Im März wird noch gelaicht.
Manche Kutter fahren die tiefen Plätze der Ostsee an, andere nicht.
Werden also das nochmal abklären und dann im März eine (mehr oder weniger) erfolgreiche Fischwaid haben, so mir den versichert wird, daß dort nicht die Zukunft des Bestandes befischt wird.
Besten Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

@Keilerkopf,
genauso ists richtig ! mehr kannste nicht tun


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. März 2011)

*AW: Hochseeangeln -Anfang April- Tips - Dorsch*

@Keilerkopf

Moin,

also ich gönne mir die Pause bis mind Anfang April.
Hatte da in den letzten Jahren noch vereinzelt kleine Dorsche mit Laich. Aber selbst die Küchendorsche um die 45-50 cm sind nach dem Laichgeschäft so abgemagert, dass ich lieber bis Mai warte.

Das Fleisch ist auch noch weich und schmeckt nicht wirklich.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------

